# Credit Karma Taxes for Free



## nuke126 (Jan 29, 2017)

Credit Karma is offering free tax returns and their website lists forms that are included such as 1099 and Schedule C. I was planning on buying Turbo Tax Deluxe CD but I am hoping to hear from people who may use Credit Karma for Uber/Lyft filing and if they have success or not. Please use this thread to discuss your experiences.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

If it allows you to itemize your deductions it should work fine,
if it doesn't allow you to itemize it is 100% useless.


----------



## John Highway (Feb 11, 2016)

I don't even use the CDs anymore, just simply go to the turbotax website and you can do all your taxes from there.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

John Highway said:


> I don't even use the CDs anymore, just simply go to the turbotax website and you can do all your taxes from there.


But to do it online you have to use the more expensive Home and Business, right? The CD Deluxe version has the schedules you need for $40 or less if you shop around. IIRC the online Deluxe version doesn't have Schedule C and Schedule SE.


----------

